# Did any of you had a happy ending?



## BabyLuv88

I'm just curious a lot of you ladies had a miscarriage and a really rough one too ... so did I . so im just curious did any of you had a second trimester miscarriage and ended up getting pregnant again and had a healthy baby???


----------



## fairsinger

I know this post is several days old, but I wanted to respond. After a loss at 16 1/2 weeks, I lost the next baby very early (about 5 weeks, completely unrelated to the reason for my first loss). I then went on to have a nearly flawless pregnancy with my next child, who is now an adorable toddler! I am pregnant again, and if all goes well, this will be my 3rd live birth. In my case, I learned the problem that caused my 2nd tri loss was a blood flow problem to the placenta, so my doctor had me start taking baby aspirin. (I don't know if that's made the difference, though.)

So yes, I have delivered a happy, healthy baby after a 2nd tri loss. I hope this helps!


----------



## nicksi27

Hello just a quick post to let you know that I lost my first precious son Jacob at 20 weeks and my world fell apart. Fast forward a grief filled 6 months and I was pregnant again and our son Charlie is now 13 weeks and sleeping next to me. Losing a baby is a loss and pain like no other especially when you hold your baby and know you can't take them home but the pain does get easier and in my case I just had to try again as soon as doctor said it was ok. I think about my gorgeous Jacob everyday and I feel he helped his little brother get here safely. Xx


----------



## nicksi27

fairsinger said:


> I know this post is several days old, but I wanted to respond. After a loss at 16 1/2 weeks, I lost the next baby very early (about 5 weeks, completely unrelated to the reason for my first loss). I then went on to have a nearly flawless pregnancy with my next child, who is now an adorable toddler! I am pregnant again, and if all goes well, this will be my 3rd live birth. In my case, I learned the problem that caused my 2nd tri loss was a blood flow problem to the placenta, so my doctor had me start taking baby aspirin. (I don't know if that's made the difference, though.)
> 
> So yes, I have delivered a happy, healthy baby after a 2nd tri loss. I hope this helps!

Hello I'm so sorry for your losses but so happy you got your rainbow :) i was also on aspirin this time due to losing Jacob due to a failing placenta. I really think it worked a miracle. Jacob had growth problems due to failing placenta but Charlie always measured big and healthy on the aspirin . Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## BabyLuv88

did you keep taking aspirin even in the second and third trimester???


----------



## nicksi27

BabyLuv88 said:


> did you keep taking aspirin even in the second and third trimester???

yep all the way


----------



## vermeil

*gentle hug* I don`t quite fit here, my son did survive but was born in the second trimester, a micro preemie and was in intensive care for months, due to a failing placenta. He`s had a lot of health issues because of it. I'm on aspirin this time round and so far, this second pregnancy is much smoother than the first. So it does seem to help. Just wanted to mention that.

So sorry you`ve had a previous loss. Many ladies get their rainbow pregnancy and baby after. :hugs:


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there, we lost a little girl at 18 weeks and now have a beautiful baby boy toddling around. 

Everything was so scary at first the 2nd time around, especially the 12 weeks scan as the last scan we had before that was when we found out little girl's heart had stopped and there was no fluid in there. 

I see from your ticker you are 16 weeks pregnant. Congratulations. All I can advise you is to just enjoy is, stay calm and keep positive. I know that after 18 weeks I was a lot calmer as that was the milestone for me. 

xxx


----------



## amotherslove

I went on to have a rainbow after my 12 week loss. I hope that this pregnancy goes smoothly for you. <3


----------



## MeganM

I had a successful pregnancy after a loss of twins at 19 wks 3 days. We had found our one twin has passed a week before and losing her caused my body to go into labor and our son did not survive the birth. We had done fertility treatments to get pregnant with them and went back to the RE a couple months later and got pregnant our first cycle back. That pregnancy was so scary. I bled a lot and thought we lost him at 14 weeks but he was a little fighter. I started having panic attacks when I got to the part in my pg where I had lost the twins but figured my way through them. MJ was born at 38 wks happy and healthy and now we are getting ready to try again. He's 5 now. 

I know how important it is to read the success stories after a loss and to know that other people have gone on to survive and give you hope that you can too :)


----------

